# [ROM] Hydro 4.0



## Qu1k (Apr 26, 2012)

Hate to link to another forum but this rom is definitely worth checking out...

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1750861


----------



## gchild320 (Jun 13, 2012)

ROM based off stock? Meh, thanks anyway

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using RootzWiki


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Qu1k said:


> Hate to link to another forum but this rom is definitely worth checking out...
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1750861


Have you not used the CM10 build yet? Its fassstttt

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Qu1k (Apr 26, 2012)

gchild320 said:


> Have you not used the CM10 build yet? Its fassstttt
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


Too many things not working for me to try yet... Again, I like the stock feel on my tablet and want everything to work as it's supposed to.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Qu1k said:


> I actually like the stock feel for my tablet... Completely different story for my phone. However, if this ROM is not for you, no big deal. Just wanted to share...
> 
> Too many things not working for me to try yet... Again, I like the stock feel on my tablet and want everything to work as it's supposed to.


Not gonna lie..I'm loving thus hydro rom. I don't even care it's ICS

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------

